# What's your take on high doses of HMB?



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 10, 2013)

Btw- it's suppose to say " what's your TAKE*...." Damn can't edit post titles.

AnaSci- lil help?



Last year I was talking to a guy who owns a supp store in San Diego, he used to be a pro and his knowledge is unreal.

I asked him, aside from the usual and standard what's one thing he likes for bulking- he told me hands down that high doses of hmb is amazing for positive nutrient partitioning and muscle repair.

So he basically gave me a shit ton of HMB and I was taking 12g- 15g a day- 

In that time I think put on more lean mass than I ever have before. I don't have that hook up any more and I almost feel that the high doses made a big difference. I was just always so "full" and harder looking than I am right now and everything else is the same and in fact I am lifting heavier and eating better with more gear right now- the lack of hmb is the only real difference.


What's everyone else's experience with it?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2013)

U know I took that back when it came out but not at that high of mg.didn't see much but didn't really know what to expect.
Didn't.Bill Phillips or Ducane really hype hmb up around the time creatine monohydrate was five times the price it is now?

SUPER HMB POWDER - 2.5 LB:Amazon:Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41SxAlFBG8L
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0056BMOP2


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 10, 2013)

Man that's still 30 bucks a week with the amazon stuff now.... shit must have been a fortune when you got hooked up then! 

Love to see if anyon3 else tried it as well


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

JewJitsu012 said:


> Man that's still 30 bucks a week with the amazon stuff now.... shit must have been a fortune when you got hooked up then!
> 
> Love to see if anyon3 else tried it as well



1134 grams in 2.5 lbs at 62$ is like 6$ week @15gm day? .anyone eat this pony stuff
I'll split one with someone..worth a try


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

*What's your tale on high doses of HMB?*

Again- you can get HMB cheap if you try... But just curious and want some one else to validate what I've experienced


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 1134 grams in 2.5 lbs at 62$ is like 6$ week @15gm day? .anyone eat this pony stuff
> I'll split one with someone..worth a try



Says on the label that 1 ounce = 5000mg of HMB so @15mg that would be 3 ounces a day, about 1.25lbs a week, so like $30 a week.


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

I would definitely try it for $6 a week, I just spend 1200 at fucking GNC on stupid shit.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

*What's your tale on high doses of HMB?*



JewJitsu012 said:


> Says on the label that 1 ounce = 5000mg of HMB so @15mg that would be 3 ounces a day, about 1.25lbs a week, so like $30 a week.



Apparently it's not pure- 

But you can get kilos of hmb powder from china for a decent price I've looked into it.


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Apparently it's not pure-
> 
> But you can get kilos of hmb powder from china for a decent price I've looked into it.



Powder from China, shit never thought of that ... I was looking at GNC, fucking expensive - 60 caps @ 1000mg $40 lol . . . no way!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

*What's your tale on high doses of HMB?*

I was quoted $22 for a single kilo... If I bought 10 it dropped to like $18 a kilo

That's like $180 for 22 pounds of it.. 

That's 667 days worth for $180 plus shipping + $45= $225
That's $0.33 a day for 15g serving


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

So what you're saying is you're going to do it again and let us all know if it works for you again


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you may be onto someting.  I looked into it a while back, but wrote it off as another overhyped overpriced supplement. Here is a pretty interesting article from a very well known on bb.com (i know but research is research).  He is the founder of Scivation and very knowledgable in the field of supplementation. If you are on the fence or would like to know more about hmb, this is a great read. 
Bodybuilding.com - HMB: Overrated, Overpriced, Or Overlooked: Part 1.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Another great article by Dr Nissen. I think i am going to give it a try after my next deload. Found some domestic raws for $55 /lb.  More than your supplier enigmatic, but i am not quite ready for a 2 year supply. Thanks for posting bro!

http://www.drpasswater.com/HMB.htm


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

Item: HMB Calcium - Pure - Pharma Grade - 250g

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190739373515

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HMB-Calcium-Pure-Pharma-Grade-250g-/190739373515


eBay from australia 40$ includes shipping and larger quantities for less price but then shipping goes up

Anyone ordering china hmb I'm in and pm me. I'll try a kilo.thanks


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Item: HMB Calcium - Pure - Pharma Grade - 250g
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190739373515
> 
> ...



Thanks, might as well giver a shot... order on the way


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

*What's your tale on high doses of HMB?*

Here's a good read 

http://www.nutritionandmetabolism.com/content/5/1/1


----------



## xxl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

I used it when I competed in a show way back when it first came out. I could only afford 5 grams a day but swore it helped me maintain some lbm.  Haven't heard much since those days except in one of the Boost or Ensure type products.
Interested to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: What's your tale on high doses of HMB?*

Note that the only ”true” HMB is produced in licensed facilities and is cost-controlled.

There is rampant bunk HMB on the market. One study that used HMB from a ”reputable” supplement brand, purchased at GNC, returned results that showed no effect from the HMB.

Later, they analyzed the ”HMB” they used in the study and found that there wasn't any HMB in it.

Check out HMB.org for a list of brands that use the real thing. This is a real case of cheaper is not always better.

I know this because I repped for an HMB company. Many fakes out there.

TT


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Btw- it's suppose to say " what's your TAKE*...." Damn can't edit post titles.
> 
> AnaSci- lil help?



Fixed.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 27, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Fixed.



Thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 27, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Note that the only ”true” HMB is produced in licensed facilities and is cost-controlled.
> 
> There is rampant bunk HMB on the market. One study that used HMB from a ”reputable” supplement brand, purchased at GNC, returned results that showed no effect from the HMB.
> 
> ...



While I agree that there is some bunk stuff out there, it's also I possible to say that "x" company is not making legit hmb- at one time the only place it was coming from was Japan. 

But now days you can anything legit in china. Not saying it's l legit but again there are great things coming out of china.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 27, 2013)

HMB was really popular for a period in the 90's. Used it but not in high doses. 
Really have no idea what was working as I was using nany otc sups along with aas. Interesting revival though. T


----------



## tripletotal (Mar 27, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> While I agree that there is some bunk stuff out there, it's also I possible to say that "x" company is not making legit hmb- at one time the only place it was coming from was Japan.
> 
> But now days you can anything legit in china. Not saying it's l legit but again there are great things coming out of china.



No doubt, you're right. I think it would cost more to test every batch of new material than to simply pay for guaranteed good HMB, though.

I ran the production department of a prohormone company. We bought most of our raws from China.

we used the same few suppliers most of the time, but we still paid the $2700 to test every new batch of hormones that came in for identity and purity. you just don't know what you're getting from China.

More than once we had to deal with bunk or contaminated raws, even though we were spending hundreds of thousands of dollars with these guys. It's cheaper because is mostly unregulated there, but that's a double-edged sword.


----------

